# Networking



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a role where I'm often in contact with college students and recent alumni planning their job hunt. It doesn't surprise me that so few realize the importance of networking, but it does give me an appreciation for how you can stand out from the pack just by outstrategizing them.

*Networking is the way you find jobs and gather info to plan your career effectively. Blindly sending out résumés is not how you find jobs.*

How can i make such a blanket statement? Isn't there some nuance there? Well, of course there are people who have found jobs by sending out résumés to a listing on CareerBuilder, Monster, or any employee's Web site, with no prior contact. But what you must realize is, they had to overcome long odds to get there. They applied to a job with dozens, hundreds, or maybe even thousands of applicants. Even if you think you're the most qualified person on earth, do you really want to be battling with that pool of applicants?

*Networking is how you find the jobs before they get listed on the Web sites.*

I'll write more on here (unless no one finds it helpful), but meanwhile here's some further reading: 


Networking
Informational Interviews


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always hated to admit it, seeing as I'm not the biggest networker out there, but networking from what I have seen is definitely the most effective way to land a job. What's the best way to network though? I'm no longer in college AND I was recently let go from work so im much more isolated these days >.>


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

JMoney said:


> What's the best way to network though?


There's not really one right technique, and i would that is where personality and style may cause you to go about it a little differently. But to start with, consider that you *do* have a network -- if you know any other human being on the planet, even if it's a small one that needs to be built up, you do have a network.

As for techniques, start by checking out the articles above (or do a Google search) on informational interviewing.



JMoney said:


> I'm no longer in college AND I was recently let go from work so im much more isolated these days >.>


Sorry to hear about your job. That can be so very traumatic -- i've definitely been there -- so do speak up if we can do anything as a community to help you process your feelings about it.

Did you get laid off on good terms? If so, then _definitely _ keep everyone who respected your work in your network.*

Do you know any other alumni of your college? That's a great starting place -- and if you don't know that many, talk to your college career center or alumni association. They can probably put you in touch.

Parents, siblings, friends, poker buddies, faith-community (e.g. church), reading club, yoga class, etc. If it helps, make a list.

-----
And please do give me feedback on whether these suggestions are helpful. Thanks!

_*If not, well, if you have the nerve to talk to anyone there you can still use it as a valuable informational opportunity by asking them what kinds of roles they think you would be good at. (Honestly, i wouldn't have the nerve. Getting axed is just too emotional for me. But i did once call a coworker who i thought could give me a good reference, and instead he said, "You should really consider doing X". It wasn't pleasant to hear that, but it was necessary.)_


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

CynicallyNaive said:


> Did you get laid off on good terms? If so, then _definitely _ keep everyone who respected your work in your network.*
> 
> -----
> And please do give me feedback on whether these suggestions are helpful. Thanks!
> ...


first of all, i do appreciate your reply it's great to get an outside opinion on this stuff. 

buuuut....ok the correct term should actually be fired because I was fired. I have 1 supervisor there who is willing to give me a good reference (because he shared the same views as me when it came to the company as a whole). With the company itself i left on bad terms, but if you talk to a majority of my coworkers they'd say they loved working with me. Of course "loving to work with me" and giving a good reference in terms of being a good worker are different things :S I joked around a lot while working there because i thought the company was a big joke overall.

Honestly right now I feel like people like me (poor work history) join the military. Unfortunately I cannot do this unless I lie about my medical records because I have a history of depression and took antidepressants for a couple months directly after college and mostly through working at that retail store.

I have been in touch with a couple old roomates and 2 of them referred me to their current employers. I put in an app to both of them. The first one I have heard nothing from. The second one I was offered a phone interview, BUT the time slots for phone interviews willed up before I had a chance to select one.

Going back to school sounds like a wonderful way to rack up debt in *hopes* for obtaining another job.

Trying to keep a retail / restaurant job for a year or more makes me wanna kill myself.

Furthermore, I feel like applying to random jobs is highly ineffective and that networking is the way to go but I'm not the natural networker and it helps to know what you want to do in life so you can tell your friends what to look out for, ya know?

Yay for feeling stuck.

FML


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

@JMoney: 

Sorry for the slow follow-up.

That's great that you've been networking with old roommates! Applying for jobs makes sense, of course. Even if you don't get interviews, you can learn a lot by networking. 



> Furthermore, I feel like applying to random jobs is highly ineffective and that networking is the way to go but I'm not the natural networker and it helps to know what you want to do in life so you can tell your friends what to look out for, ya know?


Totally -- but you don't have to know to start networking. Look at this as a chance to learn more. Use your network to talk to other people about their jobs, what they like, what they hate, what would be the next steps for you to move in that direction (even if it's 20 years in the future) if you wanted to enter their field.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

BTW, i interpret the lack of interest in this thread as a sign that people are far more interested in education-related than in career-related (i.e. post-education career) topics on here. Nothing wrong with that, but i'm not going to spend time writing posts that aren't useful. So if you want more of this, please post.


----------



## SweetCat (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I agree that networking is very important for getting a job. My last three jobs I got by networking. I am out of job again and trying to use my contacts as much as I can. Today I paid a visit to my old job (I was not fired, I was laid off due to other reasons, kind of complicated) and got a few names to contact in my hunt for a job.


----------

